# spit test ovulation?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

anyone used those spit test ovulation stick thing? 

does that make any sense at all!?!?!?!?! hahaha.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Never used one - the only tests I had for ovulation were via a blood sample.

...oh yes and the pee on a stick ...with my ovulation predictor!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

yer i have the CBFM but dont have the cash to spend on the sticks each month!!!


----------



## 1abbe (Jun 25, 2013)

I've seen a saliva ov test. The one where u put a bit of spit on the glass then look at it through magnify glass and it meant to show ferning patten when you are ovulating, seems good idea, saw them on amazon and eBay look bit like lipstick so they discreet!


----------



## Flutterby14 (Aug 14, 2013)

hiya, I used to saliva fern. its great fun   theyre exactly the same as opks in the sense that thy wont tell you that u have ov'd but will only tell you when ur fertile. great fun seeing it go from crystals one day to ferns the next. I think i have some pics of mine on photobucket if u want me to link them x


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Sounds exciting - never heard of that, but have been happy using some super-cheapo sticks I found on Amazon... Sure you can find them, too, by just searching 'ovulation tests'... Now that we've been TTC for about 2 years, the Clearblue Digital packs were just getting way too expensive! But like the idea of the spit ones (peeing on a stick is just getting a bit depressing), even though, if I was trying to be discreet, I'd certainly not be somewhere where my DH and I could quickly respond to a smiley face/ferning 

*Flutterby14*: Looks like you're waiting for your referral to the specialist or hospital? Just looking for someone who's at the same stage I am to commiserate with... We're due our last NHS gyno appointment before referral to an NHS fertility specialist in the end of August!


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

Haven't used these tests but was reading about them in Zita West's guide to fertility - she mentioned a study in the Lancet where 10 men had tested positive for ovulation using this test. As she says, this probably speaks for itself! 

I use cheap urine tests from the internet which seem to work fine. 

(we've just had our first referral to an NHS consultant, now scheduled for AMH and hycosy and then a follow up appointment  November. Oh good, more waiting!  ) 

Lirone


----------



## Flutterby14 (Aug 14, 2013)

MarieMar said:


> *Flutterby14*: Looks like you're waiting for your referral to the specialist or hospital? Just looking for someone who's at the same stage I am to commiserate with... We're due our last NHS gyno appointment before referral to an NHS fertility specialist in the end of August!


Hi *wave* Ive been referred to the hospital already, theyve done various tests (bloods, scans and hsg). Ive just had my follow up appt 2 weeks ago, where the consultant was extremely happy with my progress etc, and has given me 3 more months to get my final bit of my bmi down. its 31 (i make it 30) right now, but they want it under 29.9. so she booked me back in for October 31st when shes hoping to put me on the ivf list  not other treatment was mentioned, just the ivf list. xx


----------

